# portscanner für win98 gesucht



## paraphan (19. Oktober 2002)

hallo, suche ein programm, um die freien ports meines computers zu ermitteln.
kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Naj-Zero (19. Oktober 2002)

moin,
du könntest mal yaps versuchen:

http://www.tni.net/~ted/Yaps/Yaps.html

falls du gucken willst, welche ports zum internet offen sind, solltest du am besten einen freund bitten, damit deinen pc mal zu scannen.


----------



## paraphan (19. Oktober 2002)

danke, genau sowas hab ich gesucht


----------



## Strider (22. Oktober 2002)

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich glaube ein brauchbares Tool für solche Zwecke macht unter der Bezeichnung "EtherEal" die Runde im Web...
Hope that helps !

Cya -

Strider



> _Original geschrieben von paraphan _
> *hallo, suche ein programm, um die freien ports meines computers zu ermitteln.
> kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? *


----------



## Kaprolactam (22. Oktober 2002)

Oder aber die Essential Net Tools

/Kapro


----------



## galdasc (24. Oktober 2002)

ich hab gute erfahrungen mit 'SuperScan' gemacht...der link, der bei dem programm angegeben ist, existiert nicht mehr...gibts aber auf jeder 'Hackerseite'. oder googeln^^

byebye


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Oktober 2002)

Also, erstmal zu Ethereal:
Ethereal ist kein Port-Scanner, sondern ein Packet-Sniffer; soll heißen, daß Ethereal den Daten-Verkehr überwachen und auswerten kann.
Ethereal kann (nach meinen Informationen und Erfahrungen) nicht feststellen welche Ports offen sind (wenn man mal davon absieht, daß die Ports über die der Verkehr geht angezeigt werden).

Als Port-Scanner kann ich dir den NMap an's Herz legen, mit dem ich unter Linux schon jede Menge gute Erfahrungen sammeln konnte und den es mittlerweile unter http://www.insecure.org auch für Windows gibt.

Soviel dazu 

have fun

reptiler


----------

